# My first fatty and it was awesome!



## bigboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's my first fatty! Topped with sliced potatoes, onions and some monterey jack cheese. I smoked it for a couple hours on my WSM using hickory wood. After it was done I placed it in the oven and let it broil a bit to have the bacon crisp up some. 

Enjoy the pics! 













image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Mar 15, 2014
__ 1


----------



## smoking b (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Fatties are awesome & I bet you make a lot more of them


----------



## bigboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks great man!  :drool   Fatties are awesome & I bet you make a lot more of them  :beercheer:



I'm already making another next weekend! 

I think we need a sticky (unless there is one) with various fatty recipes!


----------



## deuce (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks Awesome! Nice Job on the bacon weave!


----------



## bigboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Deuce said:


> Looks Awesome! Nice Job on the bacon weave!



I actually was out starting the smoker and left that to my 14 year old daughter with instructions from the site. I think she did a good job too!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 15, 2014)

Bigboy said:


> I'm already making another next weekend!


What kind will the next one be?


----------



## bigboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> What kind will the next one be?



I'm thinking Feta with some sun dried tomatoes and either basil or black olives. The other would be beef with cheddar, crumbled bacon and some onions.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 15, 2014)

Bigboy said:


> I'm thinking Feta with some sun dried tomatoes and either basil or black olives. The other would be beef with cheddar, crumbled bacon and some onions.


I vote for both


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow!  Impressive!  That is packed full of goodness!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice looking fatty! There's no limit to what a fatty stuffing can be! Or what a fatty can become. Slices Sandwiched into a bun or in the case of a breakfast fatty slices on waffles. One of my favorite fatties I've made was this one: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## bigboy (Mar 16, 2014)

Have any of you guys tried the hot breakfast sausage? Seems like that would be really yummy!


----------

